# [FreeBSD-Ports-Announce] [ANNOUNCEMENT] pkg 1.3.7 out!



## kpa (Jul 23, 2014)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-announce/2014-July/000084.html


----------



## Beastie (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: [FreeBSD-Ports-Announce] [ANNOUNCEMENT] pkg 1.3.0 out!*

Thanks for the news, @kpa.

For a slightly more detailed changelog check here.


----------



## kpa (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: [FreeBSD-Ports-Announce] [ANNOUNCEMENT] pkg 1.3.0 out!*

There are few snafus that I'm aware of at the moment:

The ZSH completions are installed with a different file name than previously, you have to delete your ~/.zcompdump file and reload zsh(1) to get them working again.
The pkg-repo(8) command does not use the -L flag (repository compatibility option) by default. This means repositories made with the new pkg(8) version 1.3.0 are not usable with the older 1.2.* version. This can create a situation where you can't upgrade ports-mgmt/pkg itself using `pkg upgrade`. The solution is the run pkg-repo(8) manually on your repository:
`pkg repo -L /path/to/repo /path/to/key/if/used`
Third one is that the installation timestamps of packages are not migrated over at the moment, they are reset to the epoch 1st of January 1970. Baptiste Daroussin just committed a fix for the problem and it should be in the next updated version:
https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/commit/e40be34f48df41f8a0319d61e13140345696eb67


----------



## kpa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: [FreeBSD-Ports-Announce] [ANNOUNCEMENT] pkg 1.3.0 out!*

Version 1.3.6 is out:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=364725


```
Changes:
  * Fix bringing in i386-wine* as a dependency (requires rebuilding
    the wine package). This is fixed, for now, by not considering
    shlibs as provided by a package if they do not match the target
    architecture. (#922)
    !!! You should delete the i386-wine and i386-wine-devel !!!
    !!! packages from your repository so they rebuild.      !!!
    !!! Bumping of PORTREVISION is pending due to the       !!!
    !!! nature of these ports.                              !!!
  * Fix auto reinstallation of packages when shlibs/dependencies
    change. This will force a 'pkg update' to run to rebuild
    the local repository. Using -U will not work until this is
    done. (#933)
  * Fix 'pkg rquery %Av' (requires rerunning pkg-repo on remote) (#925)
  * Fix pkg_solve_sat_problem assertions (#915)
  * Fix 'pkg install -f' (#912)
    'pkg install -R[f]' is still known to not work (#926)
  * Fix 'pkg rquery -e' (#910)
  * Fix 'size mismatch' errors requiring 'pkg update -f' (#906)
  * Fix other cases of 'pkg update -f' being required.
  * Fix 'pkg clean' to show files before confirming (#887)
  * Fix upgrade/install not showing meta packages in the output (#909)
  * Fix 'pkg autoremove -n' asking for confirmation
  * Fix 'pkg lock' not being respected for forced operations (#911, #937).
    Note that a locked package may still be deleted if the solver determines
    it is no longer needed.
  * Fix 'pkg delete -q'
  * Replace the SAT solver with Picosat (#914). This is much more mature
    and stable than our previous solver. It, along with other work, fixes
    many issues with solving upgrades.
  * 'pkg ssh' fixes
  * Do not consider shlib versions for package provides/requires as there is
    discrepency in what packages provide and what other require. For now only
    rely on libname.so.
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: [FreeBSD-Ports-Announce] [ANNOUNCEMENT] pkg 1.3.0 out!*

Another update, 1.3.7. This time if you're building your own packages it might be a good idea to rebuild everything from scratch as adviced in the commit message below. I didn't have to but my list of ports to build is relatively small and doesn't contain any X11 related ports. Users of the official package do also read the notice as it may concern you as well.


```
- Update to 1.3.7
  Please note announcement for special instructions at:
    http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-announce/2014-August/000086.html
  - Users need to run 'pkg check -Ba' after upgrading to pkg-1.3.7 and before
    updating any other packages. This avoids needing to reinstall anything
    not needed due to changed shlibs.
  - People building packages for serving to other systems need to rebuild
    all packages with 1.3.7.

Changes:
  * Test suite fixes
  * Documentation updates
  * pkg-rquery(8): Add a pointer to EXAMPLES in pkg-query(8)
  * If opening the db in READ_ONLY give a warning if it is missing
  * Give advice on how to recreate the database if auto-updating was skipped
  * Remove pkg --check-activation. It is too tempting to use.
  * Make it more clear that the 'Major version' change is non-fatal
  * Jobs display: Avoid excessive newline before prompt and after unprompted usage
  * Remove references to PACKAGESITE/MIRROR_TYPE/PUBKEY
  * Support uppercase ENABLED in repo config.
  * Avoid POLA, make PACKAGESITE/MIRROR_TYPE/PUBKEY in pkg.conf fatal
  * Fix self upgrade loop with pkg upgrade -Fy
  * Fix self upgrade not using the new pkg binary
  * pkg-{delete,autoremove}: Use a readonly lock in dry run
  * pkg-convert: Add locking. EXCLUSIVE by default, READONLY with -n
  * pkg-convert: Check for proper db permissions for both real and dry_run mode
  * pkg-convert -r: Only a readonly lock is required for converting from the db
  * pkg-convert -r: Add common db access checks
  * pkg convert -r: Don't crash if unable to create the package dir
  * Revert stripping shlib versions from e127d91d4.
    This will require rebuilding packages on the repository and then
    running pkg check -Ba to fully utilize. Until packages are rebuilt
    there may be false-positive shlib reinstalls.
  * pkg {register, check -B}: Fix registering provided shlibs as required
  * When analysing ELF files with DEVELOPER_MODE, don't bail on first error
  * Fix pkg-ssh when SSH_RESTRICT_DIR is a symlink
  * Fix size calculations with hardlinks
  * Fix pkg-which glob
  * pkg fetch -d: Fix crash (#955)
  * Progress bar improvements/fixes
  * Fix ETA for fetching (#943)
  * Fix progressbar stalled support
  * ETA progress: Account for TCP SLOW START and weigh the first few ticks less
  * Rework 'pkg update' output slightly to clarify what it is doing.
  * pkg check: Add progressbar when not using -v
  * pkg check: Add job counter with using -v
  * pkg clean: Add progressbar
  * Fix hardlink calculations (#958)
  * pkg backup: Add -q
  * pkg backup: Remove docs for '-d -' as it does not work.
  * pkg config: Fix output for arrays/objects (#971)
  * Fix RC scripts being started on deinstall rather than stopped
  * Add some more asserts
  * pkg-fetch.8: Remove reference to removed mirror mode
  * Fix a few typos in pkg.conf.5 (#969)
  * Document new configuration options. (#969)
  * Fix always refetching of file:// and ftp:// repositories
  * pkg query -g: Fix handling of ranges such as 'name-[0-9]*' which
    is used by ports CONFLICTS checking
  * Fix crash when SIGNATURE_TYPE=PUBKEY but PUBKEY is not defined
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2014)

I edited the first post so the subject has 1.3.7 instead of 1.3.0 (which might be confusing).


----------

